# Studio name on your photos???



## cameracrazymomma (Nov 29, 2007)

Do you put your Studio name on the front of your pics?? I know I want my name on these pics, just trying to figure out where to put it.

Here is one that I did.............









and another one


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 29, 2007)

first one is better.
I have started putting mine on...but I put it in the same spot for all of them...the bottom left corner...and I just copy and paste the layer pretty much.

ps - the first pic is pretty blown out...


----------



## JaimeGibb (Nov 30, 2007)

How DO you put your name on portraits?


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 30, 2007)

JaimeGibb said:


> How DO you put your name on portraits?



You can do so merely by using the text feature in photoshop or other imaging software.  Personally I kind of like the actual signature look.  You can do so by physically signing your name, scanning it, then defining it as a brush in photoshop.  Now, you basically have a signature stamp that you can place easily on any image as well as resize it and use any color.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmm...interesting!!! Scanning an actual signiture seems like so much work...haha. Thanks!

PS Cara, I agree and like the first one much more!!


----------



## Rock (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh man, if I scanned my signature no one would ever know they were my photos....haha


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 30, 2007)

I use a custom brush I made in PShop with my name, © 2007, and "all rights reserved". It goes on every pic I edit.


----------



## whitley (Dec 1, 2007)

"The Russel Brown Show" webpage has a a lot of tutorials, but specifically a really good photoshop tutorial on scripts for watermarking your photos. You should really check it out. It makes it really fast and consistent in all of your pictures. To find the Watermark tutorial, just do a find on the page and search for "Digital Watermark Branding". It is like 3/4 of the way down the page.

Hope this helps out!


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 1, 2007)

I use a custom brush I made and stamp my digital images.


----------



## JodieO (Dec 2, 2007)

Is this just for web?  You aren't having them printed with your name on them, are you?


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Dec 2, 2007)

Rock said:


> Oh man, if I scanned my signature no one would ever know they were my photos....haha




No.. but if your logo/watermark was in a position someone couldnt cut or crop out in photoshop.. or just a newbie steals it and uses it without your permission, would be a great way to prove it is your image and it was copyright. (your signature mathching the embedded one on the image)


----------

